
JavaScript Standard Style is now used by inventor of Web and inventor of JS - whizzkid
https://twitter.com/HenrikJoreteg/status/741283595105402880?s=09
======
stephenr
When one of those users at least, has a fork that changes a number of key
points, I don't think the term "standard" applies besides being a name, any
more.

